# Visual Sound Jekyll and Hyde Review!!!!!



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, I picked one of these up last weekend. 
Im running it into a marshall jcm2000 dsl50 played through a marshall 1960 lead cab.
I play a stratocaster with gfs pickups, and a jackson with Sduncans.

Ok, I was skeptical about this pedal at first, but I must tell you I am VERY VERY satisfied. Basically, this pedal is a dual overdrive, two overdrives in one pedal with the ability to use either one or both. (each side has a diff chip).
The "jekyll" side has the original ts808 opamp chip. the other side, I dont know what chip it is, but it sounds amazing haha.
On the visualsound.net website, they have mp3 clips and such of their equipment. on that page, at the end, there is a video clip. that clip demonstrates the true versatility of this pedal.
with the amp on the clean "classic gain" channel and the pedal on the Jekyll (ts808) side, I can get from SRV to hendrix tones. Amazing bluesy rock tones. Also good for classic rock tones. with the clean channel on the amp and the pedal on the hyde (distortion like) side, I can get a nice rock crunch.
With the amp on clean channel, and the pedal BOTH sides engaged, I can get some really nice sustaining leads.

Ok, here it gets fun.

With the amp on the "ultra gain" (higher gain modern sound) channel and the pedal on the jekyll side, I can get a versatile heavy rock sound. (keep in mind that pretty much all the settings I mention in the review depend on the amount of gain used on the amp itself too)
With the amp on ultra gain and the pedal on the hyde (distortion like) side, I can get even heavier stuff.

WITH THE AMP ON ULTRA GAIN AND THE PEDAL BOTH...COUNT EM...BOTH SIDES ENGAGED....
It dosent sound very musical haha...I can hit a power chord on my strat...and it will literally sustain for around 30 seconds haha. fun fun fun 


Anyway, I thought the marshall by itself was a really good sounding amp, but I must say with this thing it really rocks out. this pedal is also good for bluesy tones and such...so dont rule it out if your a blues player because a LOT of the leads I play are very bluesy and they sound great. (I have got a lot of compliments on my tone).

Anyway, for only about 160$ Canadian, its a steal of a deal my friends. Try one out!!!!!!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I have one of these too! I have really grown to love it. Like you, I was skeptical at first but after fiddling around a little, you get some really decent tones. When I need some gain, this pedal does it!

My go to pedal is the Route66. More bluesy and classic rock type tones. The compressor side of this pedal is excellent.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i used a j&h for many years. its a great pedal and really covered all the basses for me.

i recently upgraded to the tonebone pedals (trimode, hot british), but they are very, very pricey.

-dh


----------

